# DANKE



## Hishabye (10. Januar 2009)

Danke für schließen meines Threads!

Man sieht wirklich hier die Kompetenz der Moderatoren.

Wenn ein Moderator schon schreibt:

/vote 4 close und /wink

Dann kann man auch nicht viel von der Community hier halten -.-


----------



## Dalmus (10. Januar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Dann kann man auch nicht viel von der Community hier halten -.-


Weil ein Mod Deinen Thread geclosed hat ist nun die Com hier Mist? Oo
Das entbehrt irgendwie jeder Logik.
Die Com kannst Du höchstens verurteilen, wenn ein Großteil der gleichen Meinung wie der Mod ist.

Damit Du dafür eine Grundlage hast, fange ich mal an: Ich fand die Schließung ok.
War zu knapp formuliert und Du bist nicht mit gutem Beispiel voran gegangen und hast selbst keinen Vorschlag gemacht...


----------



## Destructix (10. Januar 2009)

Jo bitte, gern geschehen.. öhm, um was geht es ?


----------



## Dalmus (10. Januar 2009)

Destructix schrieb:


> Jo bitte, gern geschehen.. öhm, um was geht es ?


Die Schließung von diesem Thread: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=85120

Btw: @TE Bei Problemen mit einem Mod sollte man ZAM kontaktieren und nicht einen zweiten (Mimimi-)Thread aufmachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (10. Januar 2009)

Naja mich nervt es auch manchmal das die Mods gerade so tun als müssten alle User  'nen möglichst niedrigen Postcounter haben...


----------



## Gnorfal (10. Januar 2009)

> Dann kann man auch nicht viel von der Community hier halten -.-



Wer von einzelnen auf alle schliesst, dem ist selbst mit Prügel nicht mehr zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidoc (10. Januar 2009)

np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (10. Januar 2009)

jup, gerade gelesen, fands auch iwie komisch aus rein hypotetischen gründen zu close.
Aber was willste machen ? Er hat nen ban button, du net


----------



## rafax271 (10. Januar 2009)

Halte die Schliessung des Threads auch für absolut übereilt, da es auf der reinen Spekulation des Moderators basierte, es würde in Gespamme ausarten, ohne dass es bis dahin überhaupt eine einzige Antwort auf diesen Thread gab!
Ich fände einen Thread, der sich mit möglichen neuen Heldenklassen beschäftigt, nämlich interessant.

Mit dem DK hat Blizzard ja darauf reagiert, dass es zuwenig Tanks gab. Wenn man nun sieht, dass überall händeringend Heiler gesucht werden, könnte eine neue Heldenklasse vllt in diese Richtung gehen. Abzuwarten ist aber auch, was die Dual-Spec Skillung bringt.

Mein Favorit wäre sowas wie ein Chronolord, ein Manipulierer/Beherrscher von Zeiltlinien, da dieser Aspekt zwar im Spiel auftaucht (Hüter der Zeit; Oculus --> Zeitstopp), aber bisher noch nicht für Spieler als Klassenfähigkeit verfügbar ist. Wäre also ein möglicher DD und Heiler.


----------



## Hishabye (10. Januar 2009)

Ich reg mich ja nur auf, dass ich mal alle x-Monate mal einen Thread aufmache 
und der durch scheinheilige Gründe zugemacht wird.

Aber Threads wie http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=85097

können ruhig im Allgemein-Teil gammeln, während wir doch einen Addon-Forum haben!

Und noch diverese andere Threads die es schon 9354935 mal gibt, bleiben auch einfach bestehen
wie der besagte Thread: Geht es mit WoW bergab?
Dieser hat schon 26 oder mehr Seiten und besteht noch immer!


----------



## Mab773 (10. Januar 2009)

gabs da nicht mal so nen sprichwort, gib einem menschen macht und du siehst sein wahres ich (?)
wird sicher editiert, was ich schreib *mal so annehm*


----------



## -Kaleb- (10. Januar 2009)

/vote 4 close und /wink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (10. Januar 2009)

Manche Mods haben vielleicht keine große erfahrung hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Januar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Ich reg mich ja nur auf, dass ich mal alle x-Monate mal einen Thread aufmache
> und der durch scheinheilige Gründe zugemacht wird.


In dem Punkt muß ich Dir recht geben.
Die Begründung hätte besser sein können.



Hishabye schrieb:


> Aber Threads wie http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=85097
> 
> können ruhig im Allgemein-Teil gammeln, während wir doch einen Addon-Forum haben!


Drück auf den Report-Button, schreib eine nette Meldung, warte ein wenig und erfreue Dich daran, wenn er verschoben wird.
Ich bin in der Beziehung (Report-Button drücken) in letzter Zeit etwas müde geworden.



Hishabye schrieb:


> Und noch diverese andere Threads die es schon 9354935 mal gibt, bleiben auch einfach bestehen
> wie der besagte Thread: Geht es mit WoW bergab?
> Dieser hat schon 26 oder mehr Seiten und besteht noch immer!


Warum sollte man ihn schließen?
Doch nicht etwa weil er 26 Seiten hat?


----------



## Haldimir (10. Januar 2009)

*** ***



> hier ja noch halbwegs erträglich, wobei einige Moderatoren sich wohl alles rausnehmen dürfen


----------



## Hishabye (10. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Warum sollte man ihn schließen?
> Doch nicht etwa weil er 26 Seiten hat?



Weil es solchen Thread in der Form schon mindestens 50mal gibt -.-


----------



## Maladin (10. Januar 2009)

Ich habe den Thread mal verschoben in ein anderes Unterforum. Mag sein das die Begründung nun nicht wirklich gut formuliert ist, aber einen Thread und ein Fass deshalb aufzumachen ist nicht unbedingt die beste Entscheidung gewesen.

Ich beende jeden Beitrag mit /wink (is halt so) und das vote4close ist eher als parodie auf das Meldeverhalten in diversen Threads zu sehen. 

Es gibt eine PN Funktion für so etwas.

/wink maladin


----------



## Dalmus (10. Januar 2009)

Haldimir schrieb:


> Ja schaut halt;
> 
> 
> WOW = beschissene Community       | _kann man einfach nicht leugnen_
> ...


Ja, das leuchtet mir ein.

1. WoW = beschissene Com. | Keine Ahnung woher Du das hast.
2. Buffed = WoW | Ja nee, is klar. Buffed ist ein reines WoW-Portal.

Mach mit der Logik noch ein wenig weiter.
Wie wär's mit eurem Gildenforum? Das ist tatsächlich ein reines WoW-Forum. 
Dann wäre dort eine beschissene Com, was bedeutet, daß die Gildies beschissen sind...
Das werden die bestimmt gerne hören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


Hishabye schrieb:


> Weil es solchen Thread in der Form schon mindestens 50mal gibt -.-


Und? Das ist nicht automatisch ein Schließungsgrund.
Es gibt auch 50+ Threads in denen sich User über eine Threadschließung beschweren - trotzdem hast Du wieder so einen Thread aufgemacht.
Siehst Du den logischen Bruch in der Argumentation? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minakos (10. Januar 2009)

Ich denke bei der Schließung des besagten Threats hat der Moderator wohl etwas schnell gehandelt.
Ansonsten, warum spammt ihr so ein mimimi geheul rum, von wegen "die community ist so schei**"?


----------



## Hishabye (10. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich habe den Thread mal verschoben in ein anderes Unterforum. Mag sein das die Begründung nun nicht wirklich gut formuliert ist, aber einen Thread und ein Fass deshalb aufzumachen ist nicht unbedingt die beste Entscheidung gewesen.




Also ich kann dir hier zig andere Fässer, die schon längst überlaufen sind, zeigen.


----------



## Maladin (10. Januar 2009)

So ... ich schließe diesen Thread jetzt aus bereits genannten Gründen. Du kannst mir jetzt gern eine PN schicken oder einem anderen Moderator. 

/wink maladin


----------

